# Will anyone be opening a DIY shop in Durban



## Nailedit77 (10/5/16)

Does anyone know if someone will opening a DIY shop in Durban anytime soon? 

So many have sprung up around JHB lately, would be awesome if one in Durbs opened as well.

Mods if this is posted in wrong place, please can it be moved

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dave1 (10/5/16)

I'd throw my DIY cash at that venture.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deezo (5/6/16)

I think SirVape should be soon 

Sent from my LG-H635 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Greyz (5/6/16)

I'd support Sir Vape if they did sell DIY. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/6/16)

@Sir Vape is indeed opening a DIY section... I was there yesterday and had a tour of the laboratory being built with special filters, special curtains and in the lab awaiting labels were the DIY concentrates. My guess is they should be operational within a week or so.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (5/6/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> Does anyone know if someone will opening a DIY shop in Durban anytime soon?
> 
> So many have sprung up around JHB lately, would be awesome if one in Durbs opened as well.
> 
> Mods if this is posted in wrong place, please can it be moved



Good question @Sickboy77 
I have moved the thread for you to "Who has stock" where vendors are free to reply directly with their offerings in this regard


----------



## Nailedit77 (5/6/16)

Silver said:


> Good question @Sickboy77
> I have moved the thread for you to "Who has stock" where vendors are free to reply directly with their offerings in this regard


There will be a diy shop in Durbs soon, not my place to say who tho


----------



## Sir Vape (5/6/16)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (5/6/16)

Cant wait to see what @Sir Vape has store for us diy'ers


----------



## Dave1 (5/6/16)

Just hope there is a decent selection but knowing the deicated Sirs there should be. Been watching their web page for news. Have cash to start throwing and short on flavours.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nailedit77 (6/6/16)

Im sure they will start off with a bang, having all flavours from word go would be an huge undertaking tho...


----------



## Greyz (6/6/16)

Did I hear someone say Vape Meet at the Sir Vape DIY launch? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TheVapeApe (11/6/16)

Sir Vape has just gone Live with DIY Yooooo Hooooo Stopped by today and got my hands on some goodies........So when is this DIY Meet at Sir Vape????


----------

